# The best way to install a thru-hull transducer on a kayak



## ComeOnFish

I think the well system made of Duct Seal is the best for installing a transducer on a kayak hull. (thru-hull).

I is easy to make, easy to undo or redo. No tools are required at all. No sanding no heavy cleaning required at all. It is the cheapest and the fastest. There is no waiting time. You make it and go fish. 

Though, I found that gluing the transducer on the hull, regardless of glue types (including Duct Seal), is not quite dependable. Because there is an inherent problem that is air pockets or air bubbles form between the hull and the transducer. 

Build a well for the transducer and fill the well with water is the best way to achieve consistent and accurate readings for a long period of time.

On the video, I explained and demonstrated why a transducer well made of Duct Seal is the best way for installing a transducer on a kayak hull.






Joe


----------



## Ronaulmtd

I already duct sealed my transducer to the inner hull I hope I used it correctly- i kneaded it for a long time to eliminate air bubbles before putting it down and shoving the ducer in as hard as I could- but the video is awesome- nice work!


----------



## richardbb85

thx for the video


----------



## wes

Ronaulmtd said:


> I already duct sealed my transducer to the inner hull I hope I used it correctly- i kneaded it for a long time to eliminate air bubbles before putting it down and shoving the ducer in as hard as I could- but the video is awesome- nice work!


The beauty of duct seal is it can be re-upped any time, any place, with the material used in the original install. Re; air bubbles I have not had any problems I did not make myself...the duct seal must be warm enough to work, and layed down bubble free... twist the transducer a little on install , fold the edges around the sides...you are good 90% of the time... it aint rocket surgery


----------



## ComeOnFish

wes said:


> The beauty of duct seal is it can be re-upped any time, any place, with the material used in the original install. Re; air bubbles I have not had any problems I did not make myself...the duct seal must be warm enough to work, and layed down bubble free... twist the transducer a little on install , fold the edges around the sides...you are good 90% of the time... it aint rocket surgery


You are absouletely right. In addition I was going to state that Duct Seal was softer when the Air Temp was 48 than 30F. But I didn't because I never installed using Duct Seal on hot days. I couldn't wait until summer for more testing becaues this is the time new anglers started install transducers. I just did't want anyone use 3M marine glues. When I put the first one at night It was hard to push down the Duct Seal with the transducer. I belive the air Temp was 30F.

Since I did install few uisng Duct Seal, I can say that making a well is a lot easier than push down transducer.

in addition, whoever started using Duct Seal was genious.

Thanks for the comments.

joe


----------



## wes

Joe, I'm with you on avoiding the use of marine goop,silicone adhesive, 5200,epoxy.gorilla snot,etc.Duct seal is too easy to be true. Great video...I hope we will fish together sometime this season, I'm hardhead on most boards...and I think we fish some of the same water.
Wes


----------



## ComeOnFish

wes,
It is great to see someone from NoVA. 
I think two of the forum members will hit Occoquan for YP and Crappie on Saturday. I am planning to fish Occoquan Sunday afternoon for YP and Crappie.

thanks
Joe


----------



## Ronaulmtd

wes said:


> The beauty of duct seal is it can be re-upped any time, any place, with the material used in the original install. Re; air bubbles I have not had any problems I did not make myself...the duct seal must be warm enough to work, and layed down bubble free... twist the transducer a little on install , fold the edges around the sides...you are good 90% of the time... it aint rocket surgery


That is exactly what I did-and I installed it on a warm day above 60 degrees- Charged the Hummingbird's 12 volt battery today- also built a car top system to carry the yak- my little 2001 Focus has no roof rack and a radio antenna right in the middle of the front roof- so I used PVC pipe and expanded foam noodles covering them to keep from scratching up the roof to manufacture a rack to strap the yak and my fishing rods on for transportation. Still waiting on two orders to be delivered by UPS- I am in the process of installing an anchor trolley system and building a kayak cart.


----------



## shadyfisher85

Awesome video! When I attached my transducer with the duct seal, my theory was that the best way to avoid air bubbles in the duct seal would be to try to mess with the duct seal as little as possible. I think the more you knead it or roll it around in your hand, the more air bubbles are going to form. I took a blob from the package of duct seal and secured to the hull trying to make sure there was no air between the duct seal and my hull and then pushed the TD into it and pulled up the edges around the TD for a secure hold.


----------



## saltrunner

Make sure you use the GB brand of duct seal. The stuff Lowes sells is thinner and is water soluble and truly made for joining duct joints. Great tip Joe!


----------



## ComeOnFish

I went fishing today. It was pouring. Anyway, I confirmed that well system is the one. There is a clear difference between a glued transducer and a transducer in the well. I suggest that put Duct Seal on a surface of a glass (like a car window), then you will see many thin and tiny air pockets. The thin and tiny air pockets are the differences.

joe


----------



## landlocked

Would you recommend duct seal to keep the battery stationary??


----------



## ComeOnFish

landlocked said:


> Would you recommend duct seal to keep the battery stationary??


YES. That's exactly What I did to my battery box with a 7lb battery. Though I am carrying my kayak upside up. I used Duct Seal to pactch holes where the wires goes through on the batery box - much better than glue stuff. Also, in the future, I am planning to seal small gaps (such as the gap between deck and FF mount).

I think Duct Seal is in glues are out.

P.S. I have been trying to take videos of FF screens to show the difference between a Glued transducer and a transducer in the well at the same location. But I couldn't do it right because of the rain and angle of the light source. Hopefully, oneday I can take clear shots of screens.

Joe


----------



## sleepyhead

Thanks for the tip. It worked great for me last weekend. I also used my 18v cordless drill battery.


----------



## Tacpayne

Where do you get the duct seal?


----------



## MdCrappie

Tacpayne said:


> Where do you get the duct seal?


Home Depot - $1.98 (in the electrical section)


----------



## Lineside_Addict

Thanks for the video! When I get a new FF I'll try this method out.




Ronaulmtd said:


> ...I am in the process of installing an anchor trolley system and building a kayak cart.


Ronaulmtd - if you haven't already started on a kayak cart, here's a page I made a while ago when I made my last one. Still works great (although I use it less now).

PVC Kayak Cart


----------



## Tacpayne

MdCrappie said:


> Home Depot - $1.98 (in the electrical section)


LOL, I know what that is now, we call it "dap" down here in teh field...


----------



## yakattacker

Just a testament to why you SHOULDN'T use goop... 









This was after 2 attempts and I coulda sworn I wiggled the transducer down without a bubble.. Looks like only about half of the transducer was attached with no air between it and the hull...

Glad I tore it up this season and used Duct Seal!


----------



## ComeOnFish

Those bubbles are the problem. Sometimes, it is almost impossible to recognize the reading on FF is wrong when gluing method is used unless you have used the well system in the same water in the past.

Anyway, on the video, on Tarpon 140 & Hobie Adventure, I used the typical gluing method to mount the transducers, and I kept the glued transducers to see when they fail. Also I had been keeping the hulls of all kayaks wet on purpose when not in use to accelerate the degrading process. The depth readings on T140 & Adventure started fluctuate in some water. It never happens when using the well system.

I am done with the experiment. Now I am using only the well system.

Thanks,
Joe


----------

